# Dresden, May 2012



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

29-04-2012:

1. With the ICE to Köln Hbf


2.


3.


4. And then with the City Night Line to Dresden.


30-04-2012:

5. Our A&O hotel in Dresden


6. Strehlener Straße


7. Trabant


8.


9. Lukaskirche


10. Hochschule für Technik und Wirtschaft 


11. Dresden Hauptbahnhof.


12. Marie Gey Brunnen


13. Glaskugelhaus.


14. Prager Spitze


15. Dresden Hauptbahnhof


16. "Wiener Loch"


17. Prager Zeile


18.


19.


20. Centrum Galerie


21. Rundkino


22. Centrum Galerie


23.


24.


25. Waisenhausstraße


26. Waisenhausstraße


27. Rathausturm


28. Seestraße


29. Altmarkt


30. Dresdner Frühjahrsmarkt


31.


32.


33. Kulturpalast


34. Der Weg der roten Fahne


35.


36.


-to be continued-


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Excellent pics, will be there in a week


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Looks depressing. Grrr


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

goschio said:


> Looks depressing. Grrr


Really? I like it. :cheers:


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

^^ so do I  What is inside the Glaskugelhaus?


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

I also like this city, it's architecture is maybe a bit clean in some areas but never gets boring on the eye.


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

It doesn't look depressing to me at all. Yeah, I hate that commie-architecture and it should be torn down asap, but it doesn't look rundown at all. They renovated it well. Has this kind of retro chique. XD And there are lots of trees and fountains and art...
I'm really thrilled to see pics of the Altstadt though! It's gorgeous and for me the real Dresden!


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

37. Dresdner Schloß


38. Taschenbergpalais


39. Schloßstraße


40. Schloß


41.


42. Georgenbau


43. Hofkirche (Kathedrale Sanctissimae Trinitatis)


44.


45. Hausmannstrum


46.


47.


48. Schloßplatz and Theaterplatz


49. Elbe


50. Augustusbrücke


51. Hofkirche, Georgenbau & Hausmannsturm


52. Semperoper


53. Brühlsche Terrasse


54. Ständehaus


55.


56. Münzgasse


57.


59. Kunstakademie


60. Neumarkt, Kulturpalast


61. An der Frauenkriche


62. Johanneum


63. Neumarkt


64. An der Frauenkriche.


65. Frauenkirche.


66.


67.


-to be continued-


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice photos from Dresden


----------



## Avalanix (Aug 5, 2007)

:cheers1:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Dresden looks absolutely stunning. Is it a World Heritage site? 

I guess that some of the new-build areas, which look bland - are due to the bomb damage suffered during the 2nd World War? ( like all bomb damage - a crime against civilisation. In Liverpool, my city, we also suffered severe bomb damage and also lost some magnificent buildings)


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

great shots....great city.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome photo selections from Dresden...thanks for sharing.:cheers2:


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

openlyJane said:


> Dresden looks absolutely stunning. Is it a World Heritage site?


The whole river valley Dresden lies in actually was for some years! But then they decided to build some ugly, new (and pretty useless) bridge and UNESCO (as they had warned beforehand) stripped Dresden and the surrounding valley of world heritage status.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Tiaren said:


> The whole river valley Dresden lies in actually was for some years! But then they decided to build some ugly, new (and pretty useless) bridge and UNESCO (as they had warned beforehand) stripped Dresden and the surrounding valley of world heritage status.


UNESCO are also threatening Liverpool with removal of its World Heritage Status if a proposed new development goes ahead. It is difficult to address the needs of a modern and developing city and yet not allow an change within heritage zones, I guess.


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

great PICS!....Great city.


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

goschio said:


> Looks depressing. Grrr


Are you blind? Dresden looks beautiful!


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Jennifat said:


> Are you blind? Dresden looks beautiful![/QUOT
> 
> Of course Dresden is beautiful city. I was moslty refering to the first set of pictures with all the commieblocks. In particular the Ibis Hotel area.
> 
> The area around Frauenkirche with all the reconstructions and the riverfront is just wonderful.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Awesome photos!


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

68. Coselpalais


69. Frauenkirche


70.


71.


72.


73. Neustadt


74. Altstadt


75.


76. Altmarkt


77. Kulturpalast


78. Schloß


79. Rathausturm & Kreuzkirche


80. Glücksgas Stadion


81.


82. 


83. Elbe


84. Yenidze


85. Synagoge


86. Kunstakademie


87. Frauenkirche


88.


89. Neumarkt


90. Johanneum


-to be continued-


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

176. Großer Garten 


177.


178.


179. Glücksgas Stadion


180.


181.


182.


183.


184.


185.


186.


187.


188.


189.


190.


191.


192.


193.


194.


195.


196.


197.


198.


199.


200.


201.


202.


203.


204.


205.


206.


207.


208.


209.


210.


211.


212.


213.


214.


215.


216.


217.


218.


-to be continued-


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great quality photographs.


----------



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

Very nice thread, thanks for the fine photos. 

I visited Dresden myself last summer, it's really something.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

01-05-2012:

219. Strehlener Straße 


220.


221.


222.


223. Franklinstraße


224.


225.


226.


227. Lennéplatz 


228. Glücksgas Stadion


229. Großer Garten, Hauptallee 


230.


231.


232. Dresdner Parkeisenbahn 


233.


234.


235. Bahnhof Zoo 


236. Carolasee


237.


238.


239.


240.


241.


242.


243.


244.


245.


246. Bahnhof Palaisteich


247. Palais im Großen Garten


248.


249.


250. Hauptallee


251. Gläserne Manufaktur


252.


253. Lennéstraße


254.


255. Straßburgerplatz


256.


-to be continued-


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

Blasewitz and Loschwitz 

257. Loschwitzer Straße


258.


259. Loschwitzer Brücke


260. Schillerplatz


261.


262.


263.


264.


265.


266.


267.


268.


269.


270.


271.


272.


273.


274.


275. Loschwitz


276.


277.


278.


279.


280. Wartburg


281. Elbbrückenstraße


282. Bräustübel


283. Pillnitzer Landstraße


284.


285. Loschwitzer Kirche


-to be continued-


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

Amazing, your photos are really amazing! I especially loved the first two pages of this thread!


----------



## Discu (Mar 13, 2009)

^I like the third page as well.
Great to see something different than Neumarkt and Zwinger for the 100th time.
Plus you're a gifted photographer.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic range of images. I think Dresden looks just delightful. Roll on summer!


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

those baroque churches and edifices are absolutely awesome.


----------



## GersonLDN (Mar 22, 2005)

Off to visit Dresden next month. Cant wait.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

286. Schwebebahn (1901).


287.


288.


289.


290.


291.


292.


293.


294.


295. Je kan op het dak van het bergstation


296.


297.


298.


299. Luisenhof


300.


301.


302.


303.


304. En weer op weg naar beneden.


-to be continued-


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice and one of my German fave cities because of its charactered heritage buildings and the funicular.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

305. Pillnitzer Landstraße


306. Standseilbahn


307.


308. Bergstation


309. Luisenhof


310.


311.


312. Bergbahnstraße


313.


314.


315.


316.


317. Plattleite


318.


319.


320.


321.


322.


323.


324.


325.


326. Bautzner Landstraße


327.


328.


329.


-to be continued-


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Just beautiful! Tell me, is the large double span bridge the motorway bridge that caused such controversy?


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

330. Neustadt, Bautzner Straße


331. Köningsbrücker Straße


332. Olbrichtplatz


333.


334.


335. Militär Historisches Museum


336.


337.


338.


339.


340.


341.


342.


343.


344.


-to be continued-


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

345.


346.


347.


348.


349.


350.


351.


352.


353.


354.


355.


356.


357.


358.


359.


360.


361.


362.


363.


-to be continued-


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice place and I like the green areas.


----------



## Topaas (Jun 11, 2008)

364. Sächsische Staatskanzlei und Finanzministerium

2012-05-01 Dresden - Sächsische Staatskanzlei und Finanzministerium by Topaas, on Flickr

365. Jägerhof

2012-05-01 Dresden - Köpckestraße - Jägerhof by Topaas, on Flickr

366. Köpckestraße

2012-05-01 Dresden - Köpckestraße - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

367.

2012-05-01 Dresden - Köpckestraße - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr

368. Blockhaus

2012-05-01 Dresden - Blockhaus by Topaas, on Flickr

369. Neustädter Markt

2012-05-01 Dresden - Neustädter Markt - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

370. Kunstakademie & Frauenkirche

2012-05-01 Dresden - Kunstakademie & Frauenkirche - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

371.

2012-05-01 Dresden - Kunstakademie & Frauenkirche - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

372. Elbufer

2012-05-01 Dresden - Elbufer - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

373. Yenidze

012-05-01 Dresden - Yenidze by Topaas, on Flickr

374. Kathedrale & Hausmannsturm

012-05-01 Dresden - Kathedrale & Hausmannsturm by Topaas, on Flickr

375. Schloßplatz

012-05-01 Dresden - Schloßplatz - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

376.

2012-05-01 Dresden - Schloßplatz by Topaas, on Flickr

377. Neumarkt

2012-05-01 Dresden - Neumarkt - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

378. Frauenkirche

2012-05-01 Dresden - Frauenkirche - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

379.

2012-05-01 Dresden - Neumarkt - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

380.

2012-05-01 Dresden - Frauenkirche - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr

381.

2012-05-01 Dresden - Neumarkt - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr

382. Coselpalais

2012-05-01 Dresden - Coselpalais by Topaas, on Flickr

383.

2012-05-01 Dresden - Neumarkt - 4 by Topaas, on Flickr

384.

2012-05-01 Dresden - Neumarkt - 5 by Topaas, on Flickr

385.

2012-05-01 Dresden - Neumarkt - 7 by Topaas, on Flickr

386.

2012-05-01 Dresden - Neumarkt - 8 by Topaas, on Flickr

387. Wait for the red light, boys ánd girls.

2012-05-01 Dresden - Wilsdruffer Straße - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

388. Wilsdruffer Straße

2012-05-01 Dresden - Wilsdruffer Straße - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

389. Kulturpalast

2012-05-01 Dresden - Kulturpalast by Topaas, on Flickr

390. Altmarkt Galerie

2012-05-01 Dresden - Altmarkt Galerie - 2 by Topaas, on Flickr

391. Rathausturm

2012-05-01 Dresden - Rathausturm by Topaas, on Flickr

392. Altmarkt Karree

2012-05-01 Dresden - Altmarkt Karree by Topaas, on Flickr

393. Waisenhausstraße

2012-05-01 Dresden - Waisenhausstraße by Topaas, on Flickr

394. Pragerstraße

2012-05-01 Dresden - Pragerstraße - 1 by Topaas, on Flickr

395.

2012-05-01 Dresden - Pragerstraße - 3 by Topaas, on Flickr

396. Coffee or Kaffee?

2012-05-01 Dresden - Pragerstraße - 5 by Topaas, on Flickr

397.

2012-05-01 Dresden - Pragerstraße - 6 by Topaas, on Flickr

398.

2012-05-01 Dresden - Pragerstraße - 7 by Topaas, on Flickr

399.

2012-05-01 Dresden - Pragerstraße - 8 by Topaas, on Flickr

400. The last picture: Frauenkirche

2012-05-01 Dresden - Frauenkirche - 4 by Topaas, on Flickr

Next morning or trip continued to Prague.

-The End-


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

The old part looks beautiful!


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

I love the architecture of the old and new buildings....and the green spaces that surrounds the city.


----------

